# اللهجة المصرية : حبيبي قول للدنيا معايا



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

اريد من اخوتي واخواتي 
توضيح هذه الابيات من الشعر المصري 

حبيبي قول للدنيا معايا
ولكل قلب بدقته حس
يا دنيا حبي وحبي وحبي
ده العمر هو الحب وبس

هل معنى ( ولكل قلب بدقته حس ) 
يعني يا حبيبي قل معي  للدنيا وقل معي ل كل قلب بدقته حس

هل هي كذلك ؟


----------



## إسكندراني

أيوة كدا صح


----------



## A doctor

ربنا يخليك يا اسكندراني

تحياتي لشخصك المحترم ..


----------



## إسكندراني

الله يحيّيك


----------

